# Just installed Vista SP1 :)



## soumya (Feb 7, 2008)

Got my hands today on the service pack 1 of Vista. It was about 434 MB. Installed it and I didn't notice that much of a performance improvement. Though sometimes the responsiveness was a bit better like resuming from sleep, explorer browsing   The battery life on my laptop was improved, the aero has become less battery hungry . The actual list of changes are :-

*www.microsoft.com/downloads/detail...1b-c81a-41be-b1f5-66e615ba5912&DisplayLang=en


Here are some screenshots :-

Welcome Center

*img212.imageshack.us/img212/9807/welcomecenterqb6.th.jpg

About Windows

*img136.imageshack.us/img136/1724/aboutsk7.th.jpg

Ultimate Extras description has changed

*img212.imageshack.us/img212/1416/ultimatejz4.th.jpg


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 7, 2008)

Is it a download from torrents, a 432MB zip file having some .cat files in it?


----------



## cvvikram (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## soumya (Feb 7, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Is it a download from torrents, a 432MB zip file having some .cat files in it?



actually i have downloaded it from a direct source.


----------



## sourav123 (Feb 7, 2008)

Just curious to know what are theses Windows Ultimate Extras.

Also can you please post the link to the direct source.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 7, 2008)

sourav123 said:


> Also can you please post the link to the direct source.


 
That is against the forum rules.

Do one thing, check the properties of the downloaded exe. What build number does it say?


----------



## soumya (Feb 7, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> That is against the forum rules.
> 
> Do one thing, check the properties of the downloaded exe. What build number does it say?



Yes, I had checked it. Surprisingly the build number was 6.0.6001.17028, maybe Microsoft had forgotten to update the build number in the exe. It should have been 6.0.6001.18000 



sourav123 said:


> Just curious to know what are theses Windows Ultimate Extras.



Windows Ultimate extras are only availaible in the Windows Vista Ultimate Edition. Right now Windows Dreamscene, Hold em Poker game, Bitlocker drive encryption, and some language packs form the ultimate bundle


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 7, 2008)

soumya said:


> Yes, I had checked it. Surprisingly the build number was 6.0.6001.17028, maybe Microsoft had forgotten to update the build number in the exe. It should have been 6.0.6001.18000


 
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif Sorry to break the bubble dude, this is Windows Vista Service Pack 1 release candidate refresh 2 repackaged, that's why even I was skeptical cos we know the real build number & was wondering which build u got & from where. Was it from sayuri?


----------



## soumya (Feb 7, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif Sorry to break the bubble dude, this is Windows Vista Service Pack 1 release candidate refresh 2 repackaged, that's why even I was skeptical cos we know the real build number & was wondering which build u got & from where. Was it from sayuri?



something like that. anywyz how can i know whether I have the real deal. is there any place where can check the full build of vista? shouldn't there be a version something beside service pack 1 if it was the release candidate?

check out this screenshot too :-

System Information

*img177.imageshack.us/img177/2196/sysinfovf9.th.jpg


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 7, 2008)

Connect, Technet & MSDN users will be getting updated ISO to download by February end. This contains Windows Vista + SP1 slipstreamed. Just download & install using this ISO & Vista will be at SP1 automatically, then activate using the product key.

There is an ISO on torrents about 2.9 GB which claims to be Vista + SP1 slipstreamed ISO, which looks preety much real to me due to the file size however the authenticity of this package is unknown. Making a slipstreamed Vista SP1 disk isn't impossible but it is quite tough.

Previously on the expiry of Windows you were presented with a reduced functionality mode at which either you activate or stop using Vista, but now with SP1 if Vista expires you will still login properly but Aero will be disabled along with Windows Update, Defender & few other things but you will presented by a pop up in system tray asking to activate Vista.

If you are using the stoptimer or BIOS activation crack then SP1 will disable these. However, it will simply deactivate Windows & give a notification pop up like mentioned.

The build of Vista SP1 RC Refresh 2 is 17208. The build of final RTM cannot be disclosed right now. There are some rumors tha Microsoft released the RC Refresh 2 build as RTM but again, we cannot find the truth about this claim as of yet.

There are 2 ways to install SP1 RTM right now....for the leaked builds assuming you have legal Vista with you.

1) Download the standlone exe or zip available on the torrent. Once this is done install it on your current legal Vista. Now suppose in March the real SP1 RTM appears with some other build number or file, then simply uninstall the 17208 SP1 from your computer via "Add remove Updates", reboot, let the trustedinstaller.exe clean system files (leave the computer idle for 30 mins), then install the publically available SP1 standalone installer in March.

2) *If you have downloaded the 2.9 GB Vista + SP1 slipstreamed ISO, then please do not activate using your legal key. *Install Vista from this new ISO & continue using it for 30 days, after which you can legally extand the 30 day grace period upto 120 days. In the mean while official Vista SP1 will be out, if the build number is same then good but if not then simply download official SP1 from Microsoft Download Center & install it.


----------



## soumya (Feb 7, 2008)

@ saurav

do i have the real deal or not?


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 7, 2008)

I cannot say, sorry. What you have is probably SP1 RC Refresh 2, however it is the "closest" thing to RTM.


----------



## soumya (Feb 8, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> I cannot say, sorry. What you have is probably SP1 RC Refresh 2, however it is the "closest" thing to RTM.



then post #8 doesn't make any sense if u r not sure!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 8, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Connect, Technet & MSDN users will be getting updated ISO to download by February end. This contains Windows Vista + SP1 slipstreamed. Just download & install using this ISO & Vista will be at SP1 automatically, then activate using the product key.
> 
> There is an ISO on torrents about 2.9 GB which claims to be Vista + SP1 slipstreamed ISO, which looks preety much real to me due to the file size however the authenticity of this package is unknown. Making a slipstreamed Vista SP1 disk isn't impossible but it is quite tough.
> 
> ...


do you mean to say that anyone can install vista without a key ? Because thats what your post seems to suggest. If they don't de-activate vista, and only remove aero, win defender, auto updates and the like, I don't think anybody will have a problem with that.

Its almost like a stratagy microsoft is using, so that people get a chance to "Taste" Windows Vista, and continue eating a "lesser" version of it till the person decides to get the real thing.

Do you think it is legal to do that(using vista in trial, then de-activated mode) ?


----------



## RCuber (Feb 8, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> do you mean to say that anyone can install vista without a key ? Because thats what your post seems to suggest. If they don't de-activate vista, and only remove aero, win defender, auto updates and the like, I don't think anybody will have a problem with that.
> 
> Its almost like a stratagy microsoft is using, so that people get a chance to "Taste" Windows Vista, and continue eating a "lesser" version of it till the person decides to get the real thing.
> 
> Do you think it is legal to do that(using vista in trial, then de-activated mode) ?


previously when vista detected a illegal copy it will cutoff everything .. nearly making the system useless.. this had be heavily criticized. this is made cause there may be cases of legal installations been detected as pirated ones.


----------



## soumya (Feb 8, 2008)

Quote from GEEKS ANATOMY :-

''Well, if you weren’t satisfied with all the rumors going around, you’ll be happy to hear this. Jeff DaVos, one of the many Windows Vista SP1 beta program leaders, has graciously confirmed for us via the Connect newsgroups (shhhh!) that Windows Vista SP1 build 18000, otherwise known as Release Candidate Refresh 2, and the build which was Released to Manufacturing on Monday are indeed one of the same.''

*www.geeksanatomy.com/2008/02/if-youve-got-refresh-2-youve-got-rtm/


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 8, 2008)

soumya said:


> then post #8 doesn't make any sense if u r not sure!


 
Like I said, being a MVP there are a few things I cannot disclose due to NDA  



> do you mean to say that anyone can install vista without a key ?


 
Yup, you do not need a serial key to install Windows Vista. Suppose you buy Vista from the market. During the installation Vista asks you for your product key however you can chose not to enter a product key at this stage. Then just select the edition of Vista you have like Home premium or Ultimate & select "Do not activate Windows while online" & continue to install.

Once the installation is complete you get 30 days to activate Vista failing to do which will result in Windows reverting to reduced functionality mode. You can increse the 30 days activation time limit to upto 120 days legally.

However, once the time period is over your should either activate or stop using Vista. This is not a trial version of Vista & it is piracy if you continue to use Vista after the specified period.

Downloading the ISO of Vista +SP1 slipstreamed from torrents is illegal & is termed as piracy. 



> I don't think anybody will have a problem with that.


 
Lolz...ya sure, you get to use Vista without the user experience, be happy with that.  



> Do you think it is legal to do that(using vista in trial, then de-activated mode) ?


 
I don't need to think, it is illegal.

Update: Time to break the bubble.  *Windows Vista Service Pack 1 release candidate refresh 2 is RTM.* The real release is in March but the standalone exe & Vista + SP1 slipstreamed ISO is now available on torrent.

When will SP1 be shipped?

Mile Stone 1 (Feb 4, 2008): Available to OEM and Retail Channel
Mile Stone 2 (Early March 2008): Vista SP1 Volume Licensing Availability
Mile Stone 3 (Mid March 2008): Vista SP1 availability through Windows Update/MSDN/TechNet
Mile Stone 4 (April 2008): Will be pushed via Automatic Update

If you have legal Windows Vista key then you can simply download the full ISO from torrents, reinstall Windows & activate using your existing key. However, standalone exe method is more recommended as u don't have to install everything again.

You can download updated uxtheme.dll for Vista SP1 from Withinwindows.com


----------

